# Anyone tried a Tagua paddle holster with retention? ZPBH?



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Sounds like it would work well in some applications. I ride a motorcycle and when I am carrying then I use an IWB kydex holster. Works okay, but the "grip" of its single clip isn't all that good as there is no belt on the motorcycle pants. I'm wondering is a paddle holster might work a little better and the retention would be good, although having it carried outside the pants makes printing more of a concern. But not much; I a carry a smallish Glock 42 or Kahr CM9. BTW, I do not think this model is available for the Kahr.


----------

